# crapsman light



## torence (Nov 17, 2013)

im new to the sight. just thought i would show yall the new light i made for my snow blower with some led light strips. doesnt shine down the block and annoy the neighbors but it gives off plenty of light to see wht im doin also made an impeller kit and installed


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to the site. great idea for lights. I need to put some on my snow-tek.can you give us a little more detail where you got them and how you mounted them on your craftsman.gayland


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF torence! Nice work on the lights. I've been thinking about adding LED's to my machine,but so far, I haven't got past the head scratching part.
Larry


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Light*

Welcome to the forum. Unique solution there, looks good.


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice idea!!  I, too, have a Craftsman (but newer). I didn't want to make my own light, so I bought a "Craftsman Mower / Snowblower Light" from Sears. The thing I like about it is it uses the same concept of directing light down. The mirrors in the light direct it down at an angle, and not straight out. I like that idea.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good! Lots of us trying to get a decent light for our blowers LEDs seem the way to go. So what did you use; for power battery or Stator?, for the light?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking good. Light is exactly where it needs to be. As Tim asked, where is your power coming from? Bat or stat?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello torence, welcome to SBF! seems everyone has already asked the question i was going to ask


----------



## torence (Nov 17, 2013)

hey guys thanks for the welcome. ok this is what i did first off the blower was given to me as it was bought a few years back and the purchaser neglected to put oil in it before running it and needless to say didnt last long. i tore the engine apart and replaced the connecting rod part was 26 dollars also put a stator on it while i have the engine completely apart that was about 45 dollars so to anser one of the questions the light is run off of the stator. i dont have a link but if you copy and past this on ebay these are the lights i bought very cheap shipped to my door "
*4PCS 30CM 15 LED 12V Car Motors Truck Decoration Flexible WHITE Strip Light sorry about the size of the font i have no idea what happend. im not yelling at you guys lol i took a piece of aluminum i beam and bent it so that it would give off a wider beam but yet still focus it. i then stuck the strips onto the piece and drilled a hole in the center of it and put a rubber gromet in and ran wires thru it to prevent the vibration from cutting the wires and used weather proof connectors for everything with heat shrink and put it in a wire loom. i pop riveted it to the top of the machine and stuck a piece of 3/8 closed cell weather striping to the back side to help support and soak up some of the vibration. i also installed a delux snow cab on it this evening ill take more pics of the wireing and the cab tom in the day light*


----------



## torence (Nov 17, 2013)

on a side note if you guys wanted to use my idea if your not mechanical enough to install a stator " they dont cost much but its a labor intensive job" if you have the room and can fasten a battery to your rig these lights pull almost no juice depending on how much you use it you wouldnt have to charge your battery very much


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

So you're running those lights off the stator, did you convert ac to dc or do any other electronics? Do you know how many watts those strips are using? The reason I'm asking is my 8 hp Tecumseh's stator puts out 18 volts ac at 1 amp or 18 watts Ac, Leds ONLY run on dc (as far as I know). So I'd have to use a rectifier and voltage regulator?? Enlighten us. Tim


----------



## torence (Nov 17, 2013)

there is a diode befire the connector wich converts it to dc by not letting the power back feed i would have to guess all four of the lights would be around 2.4 amps as each of them are 600 milliamps


----------



## torence (Nov 17, 2013)

ok here are some pics of the cab and wiring


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Are your LED strips grounded at your reflector somewhere?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Speaking of interesting Craftsman lighting setups. I found this on Craigslist:

Large Older Craftsman Snowblower

Can't say I've ever seen another setup like it, until now.


----------



## torence (Nov 17, 2013)

if you look in the photo you will see a small wire hooked to the rear of the starter. that is my ground. that old crapsman is funky lookin but i bet it works good lol


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

torence said:


> if you look in the photo you will see a small wire hooked to the rear of the starter. that is my ground. that old crapsman is funky lookin but i bet it works good lol


Doh! Missed that. Wire exiting the side of the conduit a few inches down. I only saw the power wire going into the end.


----------



## torence (Nov 17, 2013)

now just need some snow....


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

TimY said:


> So you're running those lights off the stator, did you convert ac to dc or do any other electronics? Do you know how many watts those strips are using? The reason I'm asking is my 8 hp Tecumseh's stator puts out 18 volts ac at 1 amp or 18 watts Ac, Leds ONLY run on dc (as far as I know). So I'd have to use a rectifier and voltage regulator?? Enlighten us. Tim


The specs of your headlight circuit are identical to mine. So you could follow my install to a "T". Here is a link to my install




All you have to do is get a bridge rectifier (there is a link to the exact model of the one I purchased in the description of the video) I chose one that was overkill, only about $5 shipped. I picked up a set of LED foglights that are 9 watts a piece, and work on DC voltage 9-32v (so no voltage regulation needed.
Wire the Bridge rectifier up as if it was your headlight (attach single wire of your headlight circuit to one of the AC inputs, the other AC input then is connected the metal body of your snowblower) You then hook up your foglights to the remaining DC outputs of the bridge rectifier keeping in mind polarity. Wahlah! No flickering LEDs, just consistent *BRIGHT* Light!


----------

